# Divinity!!!!!!



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 cups of sugar
1/8 tsp salt
1/2 cup light corn syryp
1/3 cup of water
2 egg whites
1 tsp vanilla
1 1/2 cup chopped pecans

Combine corn syryp, salt, sugar, and water in a deep bowl. Microwave in an UNCOVERED bowl for 3 mins on high. Stir well. Microwave again 8-10 mins or until a hard ball forms when a samll amount of the mixture is dropped into cool water. Make sure that all of the sugar had been dissolved. While mocrowaving, beat egg white until it stiffens. Then, continuously pour a thin stream of the ready mixture over egg whites while beating on high speed. Add vanilla also while beating. Continue beating for about 5 mins or until mixture becomes dull. Fold in the pecans. Finally spoon small amounts of mixture onto wax paper and let stand to firm up.


----------

